# Need quietest filter for 5gal aquarium



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

please, help me to select the quietest filter for my 5 gal tank. It is in my daughters room and my daughter cannot sleep with that constant humming noise. And I red on this forum that is it a bad idea to turn filter off even for a few hours...

I tried two (marine 10 and penn-plax 20 HOBs), also ordered Forza 5-15, but I'm afraid it will be also noisy as others.

What is the quitesest and still effective filter for bettas tanks?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What kind of noise? Rattling? Sound of the water falling back into the aquarium?


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

Rattling occasionally - but mostly the motor running. During the day I cannot even hear it but at night before kids go to bed, when everything is quiet, the sound of motor running is distracting. No water splashing however as PennPlax is actually great with it... I red also that internal filters make less noise that HOBs? Is it also such a big deal with keeping the filter always on and not turning off even for a few hours?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

While some call internals "quiet," they aren't always. They sometimes vibrate which we can't hear but the fish can. Many believe this constant vibration doesn't make for the best environment. However, if you put a piece of foam between the filter and the back of the tank it should lessen the vibration. 

I use internals so am not recommending against them.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! You could try turning off the filter and test the water parameters, you might need to increase the frequency of water changes?
I don't know if they make one to fit a 5 gallon but the hang-off-the-side Tetra Whisper is fairly quiet. I have a suction cup at the bottom of the adjustable slide that's at the back of the filter (which hooks over the top of the tank), to avoid the filter contacting the tank wall, which cuts down a lot on the vibration.
Would a sponge filter be any quieter? Hmmm, maybe not...


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

Viktor Lesiv said:


> Rattling occasionally - but mostly the motor running. During the day I cannot even hear it but at night before kids go to bed, when everything is quiet, the sound of motor running is distracting. No water splashing however as PennPlax is actually great with it... I red also that internal filters make less noise that HOBs? Is it also such a big deal with keeping the filter always on and not turning off even for a few hours?



From the little research, I've done and seen regarding quiet filters, the size of your tank currently _might_ be an issue just because the ones that claim to be _the quietest_ are going to be run on a larger tank. With a hang on the back filter if the actually pump is _INSIDE_ the tank it will run more quietly than a HOB that has the pump on the outside of the tank. I personally would NOT turn off the filter and opt to get a 10-gallon tank before doing that. (But that's just my opinion.) It would be easier, in the long run, to keep the water parameters more stable compared to a 5 gallon. 

I am using the Seachem Tidal 35 and the pump is on the inside of the tank. It is the quietest filter I have. It is running on a 20 Long though. It is a close race though between the Tidal and the TopFin Retreat listed below. 

Tidal 35 HOB


> Amazon.com : Seachem Tidal Power Aquarium Filter - 35 Gallon Large Fish Tank Filter : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Seachem Tidal Power Aquarium Filter - 35 Gallon Large Fish Tank Filter : Pet Supplies
> ...


I also have two 5 gallon tanks that I purchased from PetSmart for $39.99 (on sale). They're called the Top Fin Retreat. Here is the link for it:


> Top Fin® Retreat Aquarium | fish Starter Kits | PetSmart
> 
> 
> Top Fin® Retreat Aquarium at PetSmart. Shop all fish starter kits online
> ...


The pump is behind the gray piece and if the water is kept to that level of the output I can't hear anything running. But again the pump/filter is in the water. 

Any filter that you decide on, I would make sure you can break it down to the impeller. If you can break it down to the impeller you can get the impeller clean and that also will help them run more quietly. Eventually, the impellers get mulm and gunk on them and slowly become a bit noisy over time

Sponge filters are probably going to be your worst option. They give off a lot of gurgling noises and the actual air pump rattles. 

With all that being said, I understand the need for no distractions while trying to sleep, I can no longer sleep without a white noise machine on. It muffles any extra noises I hear through the night and muffles everything else out, but that was a chore just finding one that worked and wasn't a distraction in itself.


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you, fatblondie! 

Gosh, I'm still learning a lot about 'promised-at-pet-store-as-lowest-maintenance-easiest-to-care-hardiest' betta fish 
My Betta is happy so far but it cost me already like i'm trying to adopt a crocodile 

I got internal Aqueon AT10 (that small submersible filter) - it's the quietest so far from 5 different ones I tested (including Marina S10 which is HOB but has a motor submersed). I have also ordered another one - a cheap external canister one. 

Understand on 10 gal aquarium.... But cannot stop crying on this whole situation... will look into it too


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

I feel your pain. I'm hundreds into these little guys and it's kind of absurb when I think about it. I forgot about the Aqueon filters. I do/ and did use one of those. I don't recall much noise but it was not located with lots of everyday traffic. Overall I think the filters that are in the water seem to be more quiet


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

Just to update everyone - so far, after testing 6 different filters for my 5 gal tank - the quietest one is *Aqueon AT10 *

I highlighted filters that I really liked - basically, if the tank was not in my daughters bedroom - I would chose "*Zoo Med Nano 10 External canister*" over any other filter.

But will go with Aqueon so far - will try to cycle with it and see if it works.

See other details below

*Aqueon Submersible AT 10*
Pros:
so far the quietest and i like that it is internal inside of the tank

Cons
small and not a lot of space for media


Aqua Clear A595 5 to 20 gal
Pros
a lot of space for media and very well thought thru - I like the internal organization

Cons
not for a bedroom and for night sleeping with filter turned on


Forza 5-15
Pros
also - good filter with enough of space, but other filters have more space for media thought

Cons
not for sleeping with filter turned on


Marina S10
Pros
great organization inside - I like that there are two compartments for filters - good water flow inside of the filter
I really-really wanted it to work, liked it overall

Cons
may be ok for a living room, but still makes a lot of humming noise despite having a pump submerged


*Penn-Plax Cascade 20*
Pros
second quietest - actually very good, not much space for media - same as with Forza 5-15

Cons
well - it was a tie and i went with Aqueon AT10


PennPlax Cascade 300
Pros
Great, large, enough of space and submerged

Cons
not for a bedroom, makes more noise and is larger - not for 5 gal tank I have, takes a lot of space in 5 gal tank


*Zoo Med Nano 10 External canister*
Pros
this is so far my favorite and I also really liked it and wanted it to work
external canister - small enough to sit on your desk besides a tank
a lot of room for media - a great design
I would chose this filter over any other filters for a tank that sits in a living room

Cons
not so quiet as Aqueon AT10 - but enough quiet for a living room


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

These reviews are great! Thank you for providing the info.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the reviews.

My experience with some of the above are the same as far as noise level. With a couple the noise comes later. However, I do have a different experience with two. I am running a Forza PF-1 (three years old), two Marina S10 and two S15 not three feet from me at the end of the sofa....and I nap here_ a lot_ without hearing them. Both are completely silent. You must have supersonic hearing. 

I would caution that submersibles are more quiet because they are under water so the sound and vibrations are muffled. I add a strip of foam between the pump and the tank wall so fish aren't subjected to constant vibration and internal noise. And always use the little thingy that levels the filter as those which aren't level will often have more noise.

The PennPlax Cascade 300 is rated for 55-85 gallons so would definitely take up a lot of room and be noisier in a five. In my 55 it was quiet.

Again, thank you for the reviews. They are always helpful. As people often have differing experiences these review threads allow members to compare before making a choice.


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

In the description of Cascade 300 it is rated as "up to 10 gallons"

But yes, it was not for me but for my 8 years old daughter - and she still wakes up in the middle of the night and comes to us ) so needed very very quiet filter

If it was for me - I would have settled on PennPlax, Forza, Marina or that ZooMed - all options are OK for an adult

And just to share more - I tested most of there filters without media inside, just running empty and rating the noise from the motor (not water splashing as it can be easily addressed by sponges, etc)

I'm happy that this filter project is over

Now need to probably rethink the tank choice ))

All for that little friendly buddy swimming in that tank, eating like a pig and almost jumping of the water when he sees me walking around - that for some reason just became my friend ))


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Apparently there are two Cascade 300? How'd a thought?





Amazon.com : Penn-Plax Cascade Hang-on Aquarium Filter with Quad Filtration System Cleans Up to 100 Gallon Tank (CPF5) : Aquarium Power Filters : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Penn-Plax Cascade Hang-on Aquarium Filter with Quad Filtration System Cleans Up to 100 Gallon Tank (CPF5) : Aquarium Power Filters : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





The hearing of youth! That we should all hear that well as we age....or may not? 

If you have time, could you test both with and withoutmedia? I've always wondered if it made a difference and I'm too lazy to take all of the media out of mine. I use ceramic rings and sponges. Don't replace charcoal once the original runs out. Thank you.


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

Nono, not Cascade 300 HOB, there is Cascade 300 submersible Amazon.com: Penn-Plax Cascade 300 Submersible Aquarium Filter Cleans Up to 10 Gallon Fish Tank with Physical, Chemical, and Biological Filtration, Blue & Black (CIF1): Pet Supplies


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BTW, have you thought about keeping the Betta and getting your daughter some African Dwarf Frogs? They are so neat and a trio would work well in a five-gallon. She can interact with them at feeding time and they "sing." A pair of plant "tweezers" would allow her feed them one at a time. And they are individual enough to name each.

You do have to make sure the internal doesn't vibrate and the intake can't catch their little legs. Substrate is even an option so you could set the tank on her favorite patterned paper. They like to use vases and cups as "hides."

Just a thought.


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

Inserted fingers into the ears: "la-la-la-la-la" ))

One fish is enough, I ended up taking care of it after a month and won't be able to handle more animals


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

Inserted fingers into the ears: "la-la-la-la-la" ))

One fish is enough, I ended up taking care of it after a month and won't be able to handle more animals


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A sentiment worth repeating.


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

I will test a few filters tomorrow - i still have two pennplax. Will let you know


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you have time, could you test both with and without media?


Hi, RussellTheShihTzu
OK, so, I tested 3 on Sunday - didn't use their original filters - but stuffed with foam and ceramic rings. 
Here is my observation, and someones else mileage may vary:
1. Penn-Plax Cascade 20 - is quieter when stuffed 
2. ZooMed nano external - no changes, but it was not a quietest one anyways
3. Aqueon AT10 - is quieter when stuffed 

So, 2 out of 3 are quieter when stuffed with foam and rings. It may be related to restricted water intake because of the foam - dont know


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

OK, here is the update

I like Aqueon Submersible AT 10 - it is really quietest filter. 

But today is the second time my betta swam under it and his tail got sucked into the filter holes and got torn badly 

I will add some extra foam outside to limit it 

But - unless you really need a quietest ever filter - I would go with Forza 5-15 or Penn-Plex Castade 20 - HIB filter types as they will not damage bettas fins at all..... 

P.S.: still having a lot of fun with Betta


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Can you do some water changes for a few days to keep his water super clean and maybe use some Indian almond leaf so his tail heals


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

I basically perform 40-50% water changes every 2 days...

Ordering Indian leaves now, thank you


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

After a bit you may be able to cut down on the frequency of the water changes


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They make pre-filter sponges that fit on the intake tube. They are used to keep baby fish and shrimp from being sucked up into filters. Cheap on eBay.

If you haven't ordered the IAL yet, plain decaffeinated Rooibos Tea will work just as well and might be easier to obtain. It has the same antifungal and antibacterial properties as IAL but can be found locally it in the herbal tea section of most grocery stores or in health food stores.

Make a strong "tea", add water conditioner to tank after you do a water change. Also float a leaf or teabag. You want to make their tanks a darkish brown. Waiting until after a water change allows you to examine their fins better.

I've had several Betta that seemed to intentionally attach themselves to the intake tube. One is on my end table and I watched him do it. IME, two 25% water changes in a 2.5 and IAL or Rooibos is all it took to keep fins healthy.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Oh those internal filters make me paranoid. I’m not sure you can squeeze a prefilter sponge over it as it doesn’t have an intake tube @RussellTheShihTzu more like the whole bottom of the filter just sucks up water. @Viktor Lesiv I’ve purchased filter sleeves that are big and square like the disposable cartridge filters but are a pocket. (I was looking for a regular thick sponge and came back with these thin black sponges meant for canister filters) You could try and slide that over the bottom and cut the excess at the top. You’ll have to be creative about how to secure it on there though..... I used to have the tetra internal filter... I personally won’t use them anymore but I understand why you went that direction with the noise and all. Hope that helped a little 👍🏻


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

Here is what I've done today - just took one of small filter media sleeve and put it on my aqueon filter like a sock ) Should be enough for now

Looked and trimmed all plants in his tank.

Making a tea now for Flick, as Russell* suggested

I'm already talking with him on a daily basis and I'm really concerned that in one more month I will end up trimming Flicks _paws_ fins, taking him outside for a walk and massaging his belly.... "_Help the owner of my betta_" will probably be a next post ))


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

LOL


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Excellent idea! Lol!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot this was an internal. Thanks X skully X.


----------



## Viktor Lesiv (Sep 10, 2020)

all right, team, after making a decision and leaving with it for two months - I have an important update

From my perspective, and it's just my personal opinion, my decision on staying with submersible filter (Aqueon AT10 submersible) was *wrong *and I almost killed my fish because of it
Issues after two months of use: 
1. you *cannot *visually see what's inside and if it is dirty or not 
2. you *cannot *check easily if the water is still flowing 
3. cleaning is not very convenient - you have to get your hands in water and loose suction cups (4 cups are holding this filter) and I got it split inside of the tank (top came off from bottom) releasing dirt and garbage collected inside making a big mess 

I got it fully submersed and, off course, used that sponge for water output to slow down the flow so Betta is nowt blown away as the flow is pretty strong in that filter and cannot be adjusted). And cleaned it several times. But for some reason it stopped working (may be lost suction, etc) and I noticed it only after seeing my Betta presenting signs of sickness 

I moved back to Penn-Plax Cascade 20 - Hang On Back - and, after three days of working it doesnt rattle anymore and actually even more quieter than submersible Aqueon. 
And now I visually see if water is flowing, the condition of filter media and everything else. 

So, I stand corrected in my initial review - I vote for HOB filters - Penn-Plax Cascade 20 or Forza. Penn-Plax Cascade is transparent (blue-ish see-thru plastic) is my choice for the quietest filter for 5 gallon male Betta aquarium. It's been working for 1 month already without a single issue.


----------

